# Pathology



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Circular dermatitis. Red inflammed circular lesions, had seen one or two in around Whistler's belly and between his legs. It had gone away so didn't make much of it. We were gone for the weekend and he was in daycare for 4 days. He's got about ten spots. They are slightly elevated lesions and seem slightly itchy... He's had his lyme disease prevention drops... Vet trip tomorrow for sure. Any ideas?


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry if this offends anyone..


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper has a similar-looking reaction when he gets bit by bugs in the grass (ants, maybe?). It's been so long since he had one that I can't remember if it was slightly raised or not. Vet said it happens when they're laying outside lounging on the ground, and people race in with their dogs because it looks like a bullseye tick bite rash. But worth a vet visit, regardless! I admit it--I'm more likely to take him in for medical care than myself! Sorry I don't have any more ideas.



AcadianTornado said:


> Sorry if this offends anyone..


LOL.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the response, it does look like bites. And it could perhaps correlate with the fact that at the daycare he might be laying down. They have them rest an hour after lunch... or maybe it could be that during the boarding they leave them for more extended periods of time. The lesions seem to be in the more hidden or damper areas on his belly and legs.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Bro are the lesions weeping to touch?

when you touch them please wear very light "DOC"gloves and does he feel pain slight to the touch?


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hahah ''light DOC gloves''... he doesn't flinch while rubbing the lesions. He does love the belly rub though!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It does look like ant bites from the picture. 
I would put him in the tub with some Epson salt and warm water. Then see if there is any improvement in the morning. If its ant bites it shouldn't be as red by then. If its not better or its getting worse , run him up to the vet.

I've had a dog get a staph infection from attacking ant beds, so gloves aren't a bad idea.
I've also spent hundreds at the vets just for peace of mind.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

It would make sense that I've seen these lesions previously and that they had disappeared on their own. There might be a corner or an area at the daycare where he lies down and there are more ants in that spot (seeing as though he has never had as many spots and that we did leave him for boarding over the long weekend)... PS Happy Belated Canada Day!!!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey AT,

Gracie gets bites like this (not quite so many, but worrisome)?when we go camping in Maine in June -- lazy year after lots of poking around I decided they were probably black fly bites. They went away on their own.

Could b.ack flies be a problem near you? It has been such a wet summer in the Northeast...the bugs are everywhere. 

Good luck & hope he feels better.

v.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Flat, circular areas that are NOT raised sometimes with white centers = black fly bites. These are little, savage flying vampires that leave their marks which look far worse than they are. No worries.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles has 3 of these right now, caused by a black fly or horse fly. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

:-[OH Poor guy!
I know of some essential oils that might give some relief, and some that repel biting insects.
Basil (known to neutralize poisons) dilute and apply directly (away from face & sensitive areas)
Basil, bergamot, cedarwood,and Citronella are repellents. The dogs are not to keen on the scents of the oils, because
the are potent. but put a few drops in water in a spritz bottle, or dilute in vegetable or mineral oil and brush lightly over their back, legs, chest & underbelly (NOT on sensitive areas or near face) 
Lemongrass- antiseptic, anti-bacterial, anti inflammatory
Citronella -antiseptic, anti bacterial anti-inflammatory
Lavandin- anti-fungal anti-bacterial, strong antiseptic, tissue re-generator (anti- Itch)
I only use cedarwood oil on the inner pillow of the dogs bed, No direct contact with skin, fur, coat.
The citronella would be great to spritz on him before he goes off to day care! It doesn't take much!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think they are ant bites. Willie gets them, too, although his aren't as large as Whistler's. They go away by themselves, but it never hurts to check with your Vet. :-\


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson got a few of these not too long ago. They started out like in the picture, then over the course of a day became wider and more ring-like, and were gone by the next day. Black flies. I rub Buzz Guard on his belly and inner legs before we go out now.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Be really careful what you rub on them, a lot of the chemicals dont work the same way on dogs, their skin is different than ours...ask your vet before applying anything.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Appointment at three this afternoon. We'll see what they have to say!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

lonestar said:


> Be really careful what you rub on them, a lot of the chemicals dont work the same way on dogs, their skin is different than ours...ask your vet before applying anything.


Buzz Guard is a preventative not a treatment. All natural. http://earthheartinc.com/Buzz_Guard.html

AT: has there been any change in them since?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)




----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Are we talking these dogs being Canadian? I seem to recall this conversation in a previous thread regarding black flies and horse flies being nasty and taking chunks out of us and our Vs and them going away a few days later.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Be nice Data the man who can 

He has the Wolf man handed to him each season 

and the new commercials I kill all nare products

1 pull 

this ones a growing concern

Doc" ;D

lmao

Heck the grass and seed companies now feed him well 8)


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

That looks a lot like ringworm. 

Here's a pic of a human with ringworm: http://simple-health-secrets.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Ring-Worm-3.jpg 

You probably want to be very careful until you know for sure what it is. If it's ringworm, it's very contagious to other animals and to humans. Has your dog been around stray cats, by any chance?


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Vet thought it was mild allergic infected reaction to bites from something. She recommended antihistaminic for redness/itch. She also recommended an antibiotic because she thought it was infected. I spoke to daycare owner where he goes and he said small blackfly bites where he has less fur. I gave him the antihistaminic yesterday and this morning and all the redness is gone. I'd say 95%. Maybe I should transplant some of my fur to his underbelly to protect him. I don't think the gf would mind... Haha. PS... Data, it was just one of those angled "one in a lifetime pictures". Chewbacca was helping me hold down Whistler


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

PS.. Yeah, I know, I struggled with not having him with us Canada Day weekend. We had an 18 hour drive to see the inlaws and I didn't feel it was fair for him to be in the car that long for a four day trip... Little bugger ended up by getting all those bites ... I'm holding off on the antibiotics seeing as though the antihistaminic has worked out so well. He's in great shape, no licking, no discomfort, lesions all gone.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Apologies for my earlier comment :-[ sometimes I write without thinking of consequences. 

Super glad Whistler is recovering well 

Respectfully,
Julius


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hahahah, I'm always one to laugh! You should have left the comments there Data, I wasn't offended one bit. I love kidding and joking around 

No worries at all!! 

Henri


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I saw myself in that story..and .. I was blaming the GF :-X :-[ (don't tell) 

Two years ago we decided to call the breeder and return Sammy. No one wanted him after only two days :-[
I kept him after a long conversation with the breeder and, virtually lived and trained with him 21/7 ;D
Fast forward two years, everyone wants to stay with him and I can hardly see him... At least during the past month.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

HENRI THE "DOC" 

EVEN weak humor a healer 

and Data the man who can 

would pay large $ to have your arms transplanted on his head  ;D :-X lmao x22

Q ball side pocket

laugh more hate less

and help one kid have a choice


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ did it again... so sorry, 
no rough childhood, been over pampered. I'll go for that arm operation Rudy suggests.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Whoo! Glad the vet gave you a (relatively) simple diagnosis. Also glad he's responding well to the treatment!


----------

